
Vampire Weekend’s Mutinous Muse - taylorbuley
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2010/08/vampire-weekend-scandal-201008
======
mojomark
>>“And I was like, ‘Yeah, that’s strange. That’s me, many years ago,’” says
Kennis, who was momentarily stunned by the sight of all that beautiful hair.
Three weeks earlier she had completed chemotherapy for breast cancer, and her
hair was just starting to grow back."

I'm going to avoid the diatribe on whether or not one should own the recorded
pattern of electromagnetic energy reflected off of the surface of an "owned"
object (and all of the implications that has for localization maps), and
simply highlight that in a beautiful ironic twist, VW actually brought Ms.
Kennis "a moment [she] thought [she'd] forgotten."

